# Rose pogonia and butterfly on my new YouTube channel



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2018)

I&rsquo;m starting to upload all of my native orchid trip videos to my channel cnycharles on YouTube. It shows all of the orchids in situ including all of the surroundings. Earlier videos with my iPhone 4 are very jumpy though later phones have image stabilization, and it can be difficult to focus on tiny things but if you want to see how they grow, you can see exactly 

Enjoy! (I hope). This is one video, more will be on the channel and more uploaded soon

Regards,
Charles

https://youtu.be/77qXhLPrOxs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

The link doesn't point to that video. I couldn't find that one but I watched the Cyp reginae and Calypso bulbosa videos. Very nice.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2018)

For some reason the link was to the spring flowers video. This is the rose pogonia and butterfly one
https://youtu.be/dajG54SGbnc


----------

